# Have pups looking for homes....



## sgtsunflower (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 2 week old chocolate lab / Chesapeake cross have eight pups. I have used the mother for pheasant hunting.. Not fully sure about the male. These are not papered dogs. I was looking to get 20 dollars each


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

got pics?


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you still have pups? And can I get a picture?


----------

